# Wife lost hot-tub and screenroom



## jumps4 (Aug 7, 2012)

My wife had to have a hot tub so i built her a 16x20 screen room and bought 9 person hot tube
she got in it less than 5 times in 8 years. total cost about $10,000.
 I needed more room for equipment so the hot tub had to go and the screen room is now being converted into a woodworking shop to make room in my main shop and the main shop is being remodeled.
these pics are of both buildings and what is going on here. they are probably out of order but you can see all the work my son and soninlaw are doing for me and new toys.


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 7, 2012)

When I get everything organized I'm going to post a cnc conversion of my new zx45 milling machine in the cnc section.
steve


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I am jealous.  I wish Momma would give me the porch for a wood working area too.  But alas, she wants to keep it for her plants and flowers.  I dont mind that so much, but another shop space would be great too.  I guess I should be thankfull for what I have and keep hoping the lottery calls my numbers.  Have a great day and dont forget the pics when the boys get it done for you.
Bob


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's going to take a long time to sort all this out and I have to build an enclosure for the new mill I'm going to use flood cooling. so there will be lots to post. i have to build a gantry in the shop I cant lift anything. so i have to do it on their days off.
steve


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 7, 2012)

It's been my experience if Momma ain't Happy, ain't nobody Happy! Good Luck with your Endeavor!!!


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 7, 2012)

Great pics, Jumps! I'd probably go insane if I couldn't have my woodworking, alongside my metalworking.

My original plan was to have a metalworking shop in one barn, and the woodworking shop in another barn. As it turned out, I'm doing both in one building. Saves a bunch of footsteps on these old feet!hew:


----------



## Splat (Aug 7, 2012)

You mean the wife hasn't changed her mind back to wanting the hot tub the minute you ripped it all out?! Wow Steve, you got a keeper there!


----------



## jgedde (Aug 7, 2012)

Keep the hot tub and put your machines around it.  Nothing beats making chips while relaxing...


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 13, 2012)

the shop cleaning continues and my new mill is in pieces waiting for ballscrews and other parts to convert to cnc.
steve


----------



## 7HC (Aug 13, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> the shop cleaning continues and my new mill is in pieces waiting for ballscrews and other parts to convert to cnc.
> steve



How much is that likely to come to?  What size motors will you use, and will this be a kit, or are you locating the various parts yourself?

It's something I'd like to see in my future, but I only understand the big picture in broad brush strokes, i.e. I know motors, drivers, maybe ballscrews, a breakout box, a PSU, a PC, and CNC software are required, but of the fine details in which ones are best, or how to match one to another,  I know little.

M


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 13, 2012)

M,
Among us theres enough knowledge to get a great set up going for you.  It's all actually pretty simple once you have a big pic idea of all the little pieces and parts to make it work.  Steve (Jumps) is very knowledgable and will be very happy to helpus out.  I have a huge list of parts suppliers, for boards, drivers, displays, and drive gears and belts.  When you get ready to take that plunge shout out and we'll get together and make you a cost saving recomendation and where to get it cheapest.   Nothins better than just hitting the start button and everything working as planned.  Hope this helps get you motivated to take the plunge soon.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 13, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> the shop cleaning continues and my new mill is in pieces waiting for ballscrews and other parts to convert to cnc.
> steve



You are NOT allowed to have a shop that clean.  It's a man rule sin to be that clean... Just kidding, looks really great.  I'll have to take a ride one day and we can go get lunch after a shop tour.  The one day later on you can come here for the nickel tour and lunch at the only restaurant in our one lite little town.  Deal?
Bob


----------



## 7HC (Aug 13, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> M,
> Among us theres enough knowledge to get a great set up going for you.  It's all actually pretty simple once you have a big pic idea of all the little pieces and parts to make it work.  Steve (Jumps) is very knowledgable and will be very happy to helpus out.  I have a huge list of parts suppliers, for boards, drivers, displays, and drive gears and belts.  When you get ready to take that plunge shout out and we'll get together and make you a cost saving recomendation and where to get it cheapest.   Nothins better than just hitting the start button and everything working as planned.  Hope this helps get you motivated to take the plunge soon.
> Bob



Thanks for the encouragement.  I have in mind to convert my Sieg X1, both for the fun of doing it and to learn proper CNC operation and programming for when I step up to a bigger machine.
Needless to say however, the X1 being a fairly inexpensive machine, I don't really want to pay more for the conversion than the cost of the mill if possible.

M


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 13, 2012)

7hc
right now the mill and parts have cost me 3400.00 new
please see this post it has the parts list and motor sizes and ebay item numbers.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6586-small-CNC-mill-suggestions
and this post has everything for an x2 mini mill I helped 'mgp" with
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6680-X2-Mini-Mill-CNC-Conversion
as far as software most of what i use is free or very low cost.

thanks for your interest 
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 13, 2012)

bob
there was no way I could start a new project without having the shop cleaned out. what a disaster it was.
my son and son-in-law did most of the work because of the lifting I mainly sorted and directed. we took 4 trailer loads of junk to the dump I'm no longer a pack rat ( for now ) I'm also ordering the parts to convert my 9x20 lathe to cnc they will be 880 oz/in motors running at 60 volts. I'm going to start a build thread for the lathe and the mill when everything gets here.
steve


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 13, 2012)

Should not have any problems turning the screws with 880's @60V.  Turn the lead screw or break it off.  Missed ya the last few.
Bob


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 13, 2012)

I had to stay with these guys as they cleaned or I would not find anything I was lucky my son had a 2 week vacation. 880 is going to be nice on the lathe but the mill has a 4200 80v lifting the head, It's 300 lbs
best I can figure out at watts and rpm desired for 150 imp thats about 1.5hp. that 4200 motor has a 3/4 shaft. I have so many toys in the mail I cant wait. moving all the machines to one side of the shop gave me so much room now. and the small addition on the side is the tool room with a desk for another pc for drawing. everything is insulated so it's nice in there with only a 5000 btu ac. I'm just hoping my health dont shut me down before i get it all running. I'm filtering the air and ac because of my copd and it seems to be helping. 20" filters on a box fan works great but plug up fast.
steve


----------



## 7HC (Aug 14, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> 7hc
> right now the mill and parts have cost me 3400.00 new
> please see this post it has the parts list and motor sizes and ebay item numbers.
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6586-small-CNC-mill-suggestions
> ...



Thanks Steve, I think you've given me enough to read for a month with all the links that are in those threads! 
Is the rather dark pic on the right of the group a disemboweled X1?

M


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 14, 2012)

7hc
I'm not sure what pic you are asking about but i do not have an x1 you may be seeing my sherline mill?
the sherline lathe and mill are how i first got into cnc. they were perfect or me to start because they move slow and have very little power. I made a lot of mistakes in code that with the new mill would have caused some real problems. your thoughts on starting out small are the best in my opinion, the sherline will just stop if it hits the end of travel or the part and I have done it. this new machine will not be forgiving and I will be cutting a lot of air before I chuck up a cutter. To start I will be setting all travel speeds to less than 50ipm so i can hit the e-stop in time if there is a problem.
steve


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 14, 2012)

The new shop is looking good, I wish I could keep mine that clean. I'm interested in CNC also but I have way to many machines to fix first.

Paul


----------



## 7HC (Aug 14, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> 7hc
> I'm not sure what pic you are asking about but i do not have an x1 you may be seeing my sherline mill?
> the sherline lathe and mill are how i first got into cnc. they were perfect or me to start because they move slow and have very little power. I made a lot of mistakes in code that with the new mill would have caused some real problems. your thoughts on starting out small are the best in my opinion, the sherline will just stop if it hits the end of travel or the part and I have done it. this new machine will not be forgiving and I will be cutting a lot of air before I chuck up a cutter. To start I will be setting all travel speeds to less than 50ipm so i can hit the e-stop in time if there is a problem.
> steve



This is the pic I was referring to, it's probably the Sherline if you don't have a Sieg.




Still reading through those threads!

M


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 14, 2012)

the main shop is cleaning up nice but the screen room shop looks like a disaster, everything i took out of here has to be sorted and put in a new home. I know me the other building will probably stay a mess untill my new mill is running. I have been looking forward to building this zx45 cnc for years and a bigger cnc lathe. what is funny is I have no projects in mind for these machines yet. I think my hobby is making the tools not using them  lol. I will be posting the drawings and g-code for others for the parts I make to cnc the zx45 but I cant start untill everything is here and my son has time to help me I cant lift anything heavy or stand for very long in one place. I'm trying to layout the shop to make everything easier for me and an overhead lift is in the future plans.
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 14, 2012)

7hc
yes thats my sherline it's 4 axis and Im building this sugar mill with it
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6463-Yulee-Sugar-Mill-Model
I have over 4 years into it working in spurts
steve


----------



## 7HC (Aug 14, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> 7hc
> yes thats my sherline it's 4 axis and Im building this sugar mill with it
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6463-Yulee-Sugar-Mill-Model
> I have over 4 years into it working in spurts
> steve



Just looked at the thread......very cool!

Great project, I can't imagine how many hours you have in that so far.

I have property in Homosassa Springs (actually in Sugarmill Woods), so I'm familiar with the mill and its history.

I can't think of any museums as such in the area, but the Homosasssa Springs State Wildlife Park has a building with local historical exihibits on display and I'm sure they'd be more than happy to accept it when the time comes.  Very generous of you!

M


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 14, 2012)

I didnt realize you were in the area so is Rbeckett ( Bob ) you have to stop by some time and visit. I'm planning to go see bob soon, he is up north of here. I'm in new port richey.
I am no machinist but i'm great at explaining what dont work  with proof, I save my scrap to remind me...
there is a small museum in town that was the court house I'm thinking of giving the model to. I spoke to a lady there 5 years ago before the project began and she was very interested. she may have passed by now she was really old and may have seen the real mill running.:thinking: the model does no one any good sitting in my shed so i will give it away when its done.
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 14, 2012)

Christmas in New Port Richey, Fl.
my motor and electronics just showed up for my zx45 mill, I set them on my sherline cnc mill for a comparison. the big stepper motor is the 4200 oz/in and has a 3/4" shaft. the motors on the sherline are 170 oz/in and have 1/4" shafts.
parts are showing up from china faster than the US?
steve


----------

